# Using Your Parents As A Guide?



## HereKittyKitty (Apr 19, 2013)

I had a random thought the other day while trying to flesh out my fursona a bit more: Has anyone ever thought about what their parents' fursonas might be in order to help come up with their own?

It makes some sense, especially if one is going for a more true-to-life fursona. A lot of who we are comes from our parents. First off, we get all of our genes from them (disregarding some possible mutations) which gives us our physical features and such. Also their personalities and way of child rearing factor into the beliefs, ideas, goals, attachment styles, and experiences we have that shape our personalities. So, since we're random mixtures of our parents, couldn't we use them as a guideline for fursona building? For example, if I were having trouble thinking of a species, I could think, "Well, I see my Dad as more of an ox and my mom's kind of like a lioness so maybe I'm a mix of the two," and go from there.

Has anyone done something like this when thinking of a 'sona? Or is this just a really weird idea?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 19, 2013)

Can't say I have.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 19, 2013)

Surely, if we're entertaining the prospect of 'true to life' fursonas your parents would both need to be the same species, else you would not exist in the first place [or perhaps be a sterile hybrid] ';3

I think taking your parents' presumed identity as furries into the decision might be overthinking it; if it's really that difficult to commit to a species, why have one? You could have lots of characters or none.


----------



## Symlus (Apr 19, 2013)

But what about those people that don't have parents that are furries? Unless you're talking about hypothetical parents, in which case, no, I haven't. I do, however, create fursonas for the people in my life based off their attributes and personality.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Apr 19, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> But what about those people that don't have parents that are furries? Unless you're talking about hypothetical parents, in which case, no, I haven't. I do, however, create fursonas for the people in my life based off their attributes and personality.



The parents themselves don't have to be furries. I find that it's easier to assign fursonas to others than myself, so it would be easy to think of your parents as representing certain animals without them thinking of themselves that way. 

Now, if you mean what if someone has no parents at all, like an orphan or someone who was adopted, then I guess the idea would not work for them.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Apr 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Surely, if we're entertaining the prospect of 'true to life' fursonas your parents would both need to be the same species, else you would not exist in the first place [or perhaps be a sterile hybrid] ';3
> 
> I think taking your parents' presumed identity as furries into the decision might be overthinking it; if it's really that difficult to commit to a species, why have one? You could have lots of characters or none.



*shrug* It was just a thought. Some people might really want a 'sona, but have no idea where to start. I myself am super indecisive and flip-floppy, so if I didn't clearly have the characteristics of a cat I would be plum out of luck. Still, I get your point. My brain goes overboard sometimes.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 19, 2013)

It's a bit of a weird idea. If someone wants a fursona they should just give it some thought and decide what works for them. 

You don't have to double post OP, there's an edit feature for that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't like to make my fursona _too _much of a representation of myself. The escapism would vanish.


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 21, 2013)

Honestly, my fursona doesn't really have any of my features anyway (other than the dark eyes), so no. Never really thought of mixing "Parent fursonas" to get mine.


----------



## Chisai73 (May 2, 2013)

For me I've actually never really liked basing any of my characters on anyone that I know because I don't want to think of that person when I see my character. I don't even like using names of people I know. I think it has to do with escaping reality lol. And the fact that the character isn't that person so for me it'd be like me designing how I wish the person were or only how I view them not entirely how they actually are. But I can see how someone would want to do that. I know there are a lot of popular writers and artists that do that. If it helps you make a story or draw a picture I don't see why not do it.


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

And run the risk of some sex crazed furfag wet dreaming over their furry representation? I believe my parents deserve better.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> And run the risk of some sex crazed furfag wet dreaming over their furry representation? I believe my parents deserve better.


That's assuming that one would write up a whole profile for their parents and post it for all the sex crazed furfags to see. 
We all know better than to trust this crowd.


----------



## DMAN14 (May 2, 2013)

I don't think someone can develop someone elses fursona. I remember at work one day we were talking about what animals we look like (I stayed pretty quiet). Mine as about as far from my fursona you can get. It was actually pretty funny thinking, they have no idea how much I've thought about this. Anywho, my point is, I don't think one can create an accurate fursona for their parents. Neat idea though


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

HereKittyKitty said:


> That's assuming that one would write up a whole profile for their parents and post it for all the sex crazed furfags to see.




I legitimately have seen this done before on many accounts on FA. I would provide links, but Toshabi is a good boy who doesn't like having a mod spank his ass with an infrac (Unless it's Ozriel)




DMAN14 said:


> I don't think someone can develop someone elses fursona. I remember at work one day we were talking about what animals we look like (I stayed pretty quiet). Mine as about as far from my fursona you can get. It was actually pretty funny thinking, they have no idea how much I've thought about this. Anywho, my point is, I don't think one can create an accurate fursona for their parents. Neat idea though



Lol...


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I legitimately have seen this done before on many accounts on FA. I would provide links, but Toshabi is a good boy who doesn't like having a mod spank his ass with an infrac (Unless it's Ozriel)



Well, I wouldn't want to get Toshabi in trouble. I'll take your word for it.
Sometimes people are just... interesting. 
(love the avatar, btw)


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

HereKittyKitty said:


> Well, I wouldn't want to get Toshabi in trouble. I'll take your word for it.
> Sometimes people are just... interesting.
> (love the avatar, btw)



Indeed. 


And my avatar loves you too.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 2, 2013)

DMAN14 said:


> I don't think someone can develop someone elses fursona. I remember at work one day we were talking about what animals we look like (I stayed pretty quiet). Mine as about as far from my fursona you can get. It was actually pretty funny thinking, they have no idea how much I've thought about this. Anywho, my point is, I don't think one can create an accurate fursona for their parents. Neat idea though



hmm... I guess the one difference I see there is that they were talking about what animal you _looked like_ and not what animal you _are._ One would hope that you know your parents well enough to decide on a temporary fursona based on personality and temperament. Still, it's a valid point. No one knows the self better than the self.


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

HereKittyKitty said:


> Still, it's a valid point. No one knows the self better than the self.




If that were the case, then I'm pretty sure therapists would be out of a job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Either or, I honestly believe that those closest to us know us better than we will ever know ourselves. We're too fixated on viewing ourselves in the way we ourselves want/wish to be perceived that it sometimes clouds ourselves from our true selves. People with egos fall victim to this sort of behavior.



If I ever wanted to get a murrsona, I'd have my best friend have at me with a character concept, not me.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> If that were the case, then I'm pretty sure therapists would be out of a job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me, I know all of that. I took an entire class on Psychological Perspectives of the Self. All we did was talk about what is the self, how we see it, and how it fucks with our realities.

The self is an egotistical bastard who doesn't like change. 

Still, no one can know the self better than the one who is that self. Sure, it might take some digging, some inspiring questions from a therapist, the enlightening comment of a friend... but in the end, only we can know all of what we are. All the experiences, all the knowledge, all the bits and pieces that fit together to make "us". If we can get past the totalitarian ego, the crippling need for self-enhancement, then all the answers are right there for us. 

The therapist knows us based on what we tell them and the behavior we display in front of them (most of which we're conscious of).
Our friends know us based on what we tell them and the behavior we display in front of them (most of which we're conscious of).
We know ourselves because we are ourselves. We experience everything, catalog everything, feel everything.

Therapists and friends and family will never know the whole story because we will never tell it.
But we will know, deep down where we hope we can forget.


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

I like you.



That's a good perspective on it all, and I acknowledge your points. I'm genuinely surprised that such a good topic arose from this sub-forum.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I like you.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good perspective on it all, and I acknowledge your points. I'm genuinely surprised that such a good topic arose from this sub-forum.


Yay. ^.^ 
Thank you for liking me. I like you too. You're a good person to talk to during the wee hours of the morning.

And I'm surprised too. Never thought I'd have to draw upon the old psych major for such a silly thread.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 3, 2013)

No, I haven't ever thought of doing that- because things would get a little weird.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2013)

No, not really. I try not to think of my parents and anthropomorphism at the same time.


----------

